# Siren V2 22mm or 24mm



## PuffingCrow

Guys and gals please help I would like to get me one but 22 or 24 mm ? 
is it really just n size thing and personal preference, is bigger better in this case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Good question @PuffingCrow 
I have the 22mm version. It only takes 2ml of juice. Not a big issue because in MTL it doesn't guzzle juice. But I think I would prefer the 24mm 4ml version if flavour was the same.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

I, on the other hand, only have the 24 mm version. Flavour is great for me. No leaking, dry hits, gurgling, moisture anywhere. Used the supplied 3 mm spaced coil with medium tight Cotton Bacon wicking. Wick tails just touching the bottom of the tank. So far I am much impressed.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## PuffingCrow

I think Phill does a excellet break down here on the diffrence, bassically the same thank, one is 2ml other is 4ml but the vape is the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

